# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  STJ -> Jost Van Dyke Day Trip

## sradek

We are doing a spur of the moment trip to St John.

Researching a day trip over to Jost Van Dyke during our stay.  Does anyone have a referral / info about a good charter service?   

We would prefer a private charter as compared with going with a mass of tourists so we can do what we want / stop / snorkel, etc.  

So far the best I've found is in excess of $2,000 + crew + fuel surcharges.  Tres expensive.

----------


## MIke R

yes the public ferry leaves St Thomas from Red Hook.....stops in Cruz Bat, St Johns for a pick up..and then heads to JVD

you're not going to get a private charter cheap

----------


## lmj

Be sure to go to the Soggy Dollar Bar, Foxy's also good.

----------


## sradek

> yes the public ferry leaves St Thomas from Red Hook.....stops in Cruz Bat, St Johns for a pick up..and then heads to JVD
> 
> you're not going to get a private charter cheap



that is what we are unfortunately finding out. oh well, surprising this type of thing is more expensive here than SBH...

----------


## sradek

> Be sure to go to the Soggy Dollar Bar, Foxy's also good.



all are in consideration, if we can get there...

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> yes the public ferry leaves St Thomas from Red Hook.....stops in Cruz Bat, St Johns for a pick up..and then heads to JVD
> 
> you're not going to get a private charter cheap
> 
> 
> 
> that is what we are unfortunately finding out. oh well, surprising this type of thing is more expensive here than SBH...




not really....private boat deals are pretty much expensive everywhere....my boat gets  a minimum of $1500 and thats for really nothing much at all...and for only 3 hours 

and from St John is a little bit of a trip ( about 10 miles )...its not around the corner

----------


## sradek

We've done private snorkling trips out to Forchue, and I don't believe we've paid in excess of $2k... but I may be remembering incorrectly. 

Funny also that several of the services don't want to go to BVI and deal with the customs situation.  It sounds like it must be quite a hassle.

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Susanne, 

Some years ago we took a day trip on the ferry (which was not crowded) from Red Hook to Jost Van Dyke. As we were escorted by the captain to customs we found that it was closed, with no one in sight. So after thinking for a moment the captain says, "Alright, everyone have a good day!"  And off we went to White Bay! Life in the BVIs.  Nothing like St. Barts.

Beautiful beaches. Very quiet.  A nice day trip. I wouldn't worry about the masses. There just weren't that many people making the trip.  Also, if there was anything resembling a crowd it was later in the day as the chartered boats began to anchor offshore. Even better when they left.

BTW, you will love the beaches on the grounds of Caneel Bay. Although they may be slightly more crowded, there are some beaches where you can kind of hide in the foliage.  I don't think you will find them to be any more crowded than St. Barts. Enjoy!

S.

----------


## sradek

Hi Steve, At this point, we are planning to just play it by ear while we are there.  I looked into the ferry and also found a few services that offer a group type of trip, so I think I have an understanding of our options.  

We'll be on island time :) so we'll just see how it all works out.  

Definitely looking forward to it, my first time to STJ...

----------


## x2bate

Susanne
I want to echo what Steve said. The ferry over is not the typical "tourist trap". We enjoyed the ride over, getting to know a few of folks on board. JVD was a great side trip, not to be missed if you have the time. Check this out.

http://www.soggydollar.com/

VIC

----------


## sradek

Trip update - we are back and it definitely did not suck :)

St John is beautiful, very natural and unspoiled.  At times we found ourselves saying how very similar it was to SBH - topography, unspoiled beaches, etc. only to turn around and see a group of Americans enter the beach with their blow up rafts, pool toys, and umbrellas. No doubt St John is very "American".  That being said, we had a wonderful trip and would definitely put it on the list for a return trip.

Imbibing / Dining - certainly not inexpensive but we enjoyed a lot of what the island had to offer:
Skinny Legs - fun lunch
Fish Trap  and DaLivio for phenomenal dinners
Caneel Bay for an overpriced lunch
The Gecko Bar at Mongoose Junction, Tap Room, Miss Lucy's .... I should cut myself off just going through the list 

We did do a day trip to Jost - and a snorkling stop at Lovango (Love and Go!) with stops at Foxy's and Soggy Dollar.   The beaches and water clarity were stunning.  So glad we did this for day. 

All in all a wonderful and memorable experience

----------


## Peter NJ

Did you do any Snorkeling? Did you stop by Hawksnest beach? Any live music at Freds in Cruz Bay? Any pics???Glad you enjoyed.

----------


## sradek

Yes, did a lot of snorkling - Trunk, Cinnamon and Jumbie. Also snorkled at Lovango.  Saw my first pair of squid which was cool, hawksbill turtle, huge brain coral, ray, and swam with a school of probably 100 jack.  Lots of beautiful sea life.  

We did stop by Hawksnest, but it was just basically a "drive by" on our first day which was spotty weather.   This was the day we drove the island, heading all the way out to the far east end.  Stopped at a very rocky beach, waded into the water saw beautiful starfish and live conch.  

Did not come across any live music.

Yes, tons of pics - need to get them uploaded to flickr so I can post.

----------


## sradek

A few panoramics of Cruz Bay

----------

